# Salt or other ice melters per square foot???



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

Does anyone know how much salt or other ice melters are used per square foot? Im trying to price out a job but dont know how much ice melt will be needed. Any info would be helpful. Im interested to know the weight needed not the $ amount.


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

I would appriciate any help. I dont have any experience with ice melt.


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

Rule of thumb:

2 - 4 oz. per square yard.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

20lbs. per 1000 sq.ft...


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

*Salt usage*

On all my new accounts I do the first salting with a push spreader to determine exactly how much I am going to need. I have found that in a fairly average salting I can get about 5,000 square feet per 50 pound bag. For heavier saltings I get about 3,000 per bag. I figure my bid on ALL jobs at 3000 per bag though.

Hope this helps


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Ipushsnow;437975 said:


> On all my new accounts I do the first salting with a push spreader to determine exactly how much I am going to need. I have found that in a fairly average salting I can get about 5,000 square feet per 50 pound bag. For heavier saltings I get about 3,000 per bag. I figure my bid on ALL jobs at 3000 per bag though.
> 
> Hope this helps


With a push spreaser? Wow you are an eager beaver! I can see maybe the first time ever salting but every new place! Maybe I should try this, I'd be in alot better shape.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Keep in mind some of the variables are drastically different. Temperature? Ground temperature? Concrete or asphalt? Sunny or overcast? Amount of traffic on the lot? Flat or sloped lot? What de-icing material is being applied? You can get a ballpark but every storm is different. Good luck.


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

2 TO 4 OZ for ice melt as a rule of thumb pr sq yrd
1 ton salt pr acre and you can break it down from there expect to pay anywhere from 60 to 90 per ton for salt.


----------

